# Difference Between SEII and SEIII



## MOOK (Jan 6, 2010)

1- What are the differences between SEII and SEIII in terms of preparing for the exam?

2- Do I have to study SD Masonry Design method? I know ASD method only

3- Do I have to study LRFD for Wood Design? I know ASD method only

4- Do I have to study ASD for Steel Design? I know LRFD method only

5- Do I have to study MODAL ANALYSIS method for seismic or not?

6- What are the recommended books for SEIII exam?

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## Alex De Souza (Jan 7, 2010)

MOOK said:


> 1- What are the differences between SEII and SEIII in terms of preparing for the exam?2- Do I have to study SD Masonry Design method? I know ASD method only
> 
> 3- Do I have to study LRFD for Wood Design? I know ASD method only
> 
> ...


there are only 2 states (CA and WA) offering se 3 exam. 2011 fall is going to be last time they will offer the exam. after that, it is all going to be 16-hour standalone exam by ncees. the main difference is se 2 is a nationwide, the other one is a local exam. i took se 3 last fall and still waiting for the result. se 3 is much more difficult exam. se 3 is all about nothing but SEISMIC. i think you should check both state's websites out for required codes and exam matrix.

washington state is still flexible in terms of using either asd or lrfd for all materials. modal analysis may be asked as a portion of a question. they did not ask modal analysis related question last fall.

seismic ibc package (3 books) by icc was very helpful.

good luck,


----------



## MOOK (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Alex for your reply


----------



## RetrofiT (Jan 13, 2010)

Alex, do you have an idea when are the WA SE III results expected? Thanks!


----------



## Alex De Souza (Jan 13, 2010)

RetrofiT said:


> Alex, do you have an idea when are the WA SE III results expected? Thanks!


RetrofiT,

2 guys from our office got their results in first week of February last couple years. This is all I know!

Good luck!

A.


----------



## RetrofiT (Jan 14, 2010)

Good Luck to you too A.!

I have had people tell me similar things about waiting until Feb in the past...excruciating!!!


----------

